# Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010



## Tancho22 (22. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und möchte euch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich vom letzten Jahr zeigen.

 

Und hier sind meine armen KOI (welche nun leider nicht mehr am Leben sind):

 

Immer noch traurige Grüße
Tancho


----------



## Butterfly (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo und wilkommen Tancho.

Hast einen schönen Teich, aber warum sind deine
Koi verstorben.....?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Tancho22 (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo Butterfly,

ja da bin ich noch am Rätseln..tippe auf Sauerstoffmangel durch den vielen Schnee oder es war der grasse Wintereinbruch.

Mitte November habe ich bei ca. 10 - 15 Grad plus den Teich abgedeckt teils mit PP-Bällen, teils mit Styroporplatten. Dann kam auch gleich der Schnee und durch die Abdeckung blieb der natürlich drauf liegen. Habe einen Ring bzw. Viereck aus grauen PVC-Rohren in den Teich gelegt um dort hinein füttern und die Fische etwas beobachten zu können. Der Schnee kam und die Fische schwammen immer noch oben und wollten fleißig ihr Futter. Habe dann allerdings nicht wirklich viel gefüttert, da die Fische ja nun in Winterruhe gehen sollten. 

Der Filter der auf dem ersten Foto vorn zu sehen ist (ist ein gemauerter Schwerkraftfilter) lief die ganze Zeit über durch. 

Naja und letztens als so heftig getaut hat hab ich 3 KOI und nach und nach den ganzen Schwarm tot aus dem Teich gefischt. Zudem habe ich noch 2 __ Giebel im Teich, welche bis jetzt noch nicht wieder zu sehen waren (sind sicher am Grund und durch ihre schwarze Färbung kaum zu erkennen).

Gruß Tancho


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

 tancho

auch von mir :willkommen hier bei den pfützenverrückten! 

zu deinem fischsterben kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich von kois bzw. überhaupt von fischen keine ahnung habe, aber mir ist auf deinen fotos etwas anderes aufgefallen:

was hat es denn mit den 3 senkrechten holzlatten / kanthölzern auf sich, die du rund um den teich hast?  hast du den filter inzwischen noch kaschiert, abgedeckt und irgenwie "unsichtbar" gemacht, oder hast du das so offen gelassen?


----------



## Tancho22 (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo Hexe-mol,

die drei Kanthölzer dienen einfach zur Befestigung eines Sonnensegels. Da der Teich im vollen Sonnebereich liegt spanne ich im Hochsommer ein Sonnensegel darüber um einfach ein bisschen Schatten zu bekommen. Das Wasser erwärmt sich nicht so, die Fische scheinen den Schatten zu mögen und da ich keine UVC-Lampe benutze wachsen so die Fadenalgen nicht so schnell.

Viele Grüße Tancho


----------



## Tancho22 (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo,

habe mal in meinem Fotoarchiv ein paar Bilder vom Teichbau ausgegraben:

Hier der Rohbau. Die 3 Einläufe und der Bodenablauf sind gut zu erkennen.

 

Der Rohbau des Filters. In der Mitte jeder Kammer sitzt ein extra Bodenablauf welcher mittels Zugschieber betätigt werden kann und somit fließt das Wasser und der Schmutz ab.

 

Filter gefüllt mit Wasser.

 

Die Filtermedien kommen rein.

 

Der Bodenablauf ist noch gut nach der Teichbefüllung zu erkennen.

 

Und der mit Wasser gefüllte Teich.

 

2008 wurde das ganze so gebaut.

Viele Grüße
Tancho


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo Tancho (hast Du auch einen Vornamen?  )

:willkommen im Forum!
Deine Anlage sieht sehr professionel aus, gefällt mir gut 
Das mit deinen Koi tut mir Leid..das klingt garnicht gut. 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Kuton (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo,

Der Filter lief durch ?

Wo war der Einlauf ? Am Bodenablauf ?

Nur so ne Idee: Wasser hat die größte Dichte bei 4°C, ab einer gewissen Tiefe wird somit in allen Gewässern unten 4°C über eine lange Zeit gehalten.
Alle "winterharten" Fische vertragen auf Dauer diese 4°C, deswegen gehen Sie ja auch nach unten im Winter.

Ein ständiges Durchmischen von ganz unten bringt dies durcheinander, deswegen meistens der Tipp: Wenn überhaupt Umwälzung dann nicht von unten im Winter.
Oder eben mit Heizung 

Wenn unten eben nur noch 1°C ist, dann packens die Fische nicht auf Dauer.


Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## Tancho22 (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo,

@Daniel

Danke für dein Mitgefühl. Hing schon sehr an den Tieren hatte sie teilweise jetzt schon ca. 4 Jahre. Der Teich so wie er ist wurde allerdings erst 2008 gebaut. Vorher war es ein etwas kleinerer, nicht ganz so tief, mit Bachlauf und nem kleinen Biotec Filter von Oase. Da hatten wir in dem einem Winter (des alten Teichs) gar keine Verluste. Ich heiße übrigens Eileen.

@Ralf

Der Einlauf in den Filter ging im Winter über den getrosselten Bodenablauf und den Skimmer (ohne Oberteil).
Die Erklärung warum die Fische starben, dass es an der Temperatur lag, halte ich auch für sehr wahrscheinlich. Dadurch das der Bodenablauf eben nicht ganz zu war, wurde das warme Wasser vom Teichgrund abgesaugt und im Filter mit kaltem Wasser vermischt. Zusätlich habe ich alle 3 Einläufe (aus dem Filter) auf gehabt. Denke das da die Temperatur von 4 Grad am Boden nicht mehr gegeben war und die Tiere nach der langen Kälte/Schneeperiode gestorben sind. Oder wie andere vermuten, das der Schnee wenn er ins Wasser fällt eine starke Abkühlung des Wassers zustande bringt und so sein übriges getan hat. So viel Schnee wie diesen Winter hatten wir seit Jahren nicht mehr und vor allem blieb er sehr lang liegen. Hier bei uns war das von Ende November bis Anfang Januar.

Hier mal ein Bildvom Teich und Schnee..Dezember 2010

  

und ein Bild von heute. Habe die Styroporplatten runtergenommen als ich die Toten Fische rausgeholt habe. Keine Eisbildung im Moment.


----------



## Tancho22 (28. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo,

So habe heut mal die Wassertemperatur gemessen.
Oberhalb so bei ca. 20 cm Wassertiefe sind es 0,8 Grad plus gewesen und in ca. 100 cm Tiefe 1,9 Grad. Mh wie viel Grad wird wohl dann am Boden sein? Leider konnte ich nicht am Grund messen da ich kein geeignetes Loch am Teichrand fürs Thermometer fand...(auf den Bällen liegt Schnee und der Teich ist schon wieder am Zufrieren). Ich will jetzt mal dem Ganzen auf den Grund gehen..und als nächstes werd ich den Bodenablauf schließen und dann mal die Wassertemp. messen. Mal gucken ob das ne Veränderung bringt.


----------



## Tancho22 (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo,

hier mal ein aktuelleres Foto vom Teich.
Wenn das Wetter besser wird werd ich die Kugeln vom Teich entfernen und eventuell noch eine Komplettreinigung des Filters durchführen. Habe schon wahnsinnig viel Lust darauf..das es endlich wieder schön wird..!!!!!


----------



## Luna-ch (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo Tancho

Das tut mir leid für Deine Fische :shock
Es könnte natürlich auch Sauerstoffmangel gewesen sein..
Ich lasse den Filter auch über den Winter laufen, habe aber
eine Sauerstoffpumpe mit grossen blauen Kugeln drin.
Auch sehe ich keine Pflanzen bei Dir im Teich, die auch
über den Winter Sauerstoff geben.

Gruss
Conny


----------



## Tancho22 (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teich im letzten Sommer 2010*

Hallo Conny,

Danke für dein Mitgefühl. Es ist schon ziemlich traurig, wenn die Fische sterben die man schon ein paar Jahre im Teich hatte und man sich dran gewöhnt hat. Habe mir aber auch schon überlegt, dass Sauerstoffmangel für den Tod der Fische verantwortlich sein könnte. Werde nächsten Winter auf jeden Fall durchweg die Sauerstoffpumpe laufen lassen und den Bodenablauf komplett schließen. Für den Teich war das jetzt der 3. Winter und dieser Winter hatte es wirklich in sich..so viel Schnee hatten wir schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. In den vorhergehenden Wintern war der Teich sonst nie komplett zugefroren.

Und mit den Pflanzen da hast du recht..dadurch das die Koi jegliche Pflanzen die ich in den Teich einbrachte regelrecht zerupft haben..habe ich keine Pflanzen im Teich.
Für dieses Jahr habe ich mir vorgenommen erst mal den Teich und den Filter zu reinigen, Pflanzen einzusetzen..naja und dann ein paar Fische (allerdings nicht mehr so teure) in den Teich zu bringen...


----------

